# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Cleanse worked for me withe deca!!

## baseball_guy

I passed my test just got the results back and im all good.... for all you guys that are ncaa tested and have taken deca within the past year, i took a cleanse from a company called test country and it was like 89.99.. the brand was called "test'in". shits ****in legit.... I would also tell you to add high fiber colon cleanse, vitamin lectin, apple pectin, all these were reccomended through a bunch of research i went through.. 
* good luck if anyone has the same dilema i did and does this cleanse... like i said shit was legit and worked for me...

----------


## aces11

hey man, can we get some more details? Urine test or blood? How long were you tested after you took the deca ? Let me know, thanks

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

maybe your deca was fake, lol

----------


## JasonR

Leave the cleanse for a sec, find out who sold u fake deca , lol

----------


## baseball_guy

"FAKE" Deca ....????

----------


## baseball_guy

yaaa maybeee not bud, maybe i actually did some research and found some shit to help me out... but damn for some "FAKE" deca i got some rediculous results... But hey thanks for ur awsome humor hotshot! urrrrr the best!

----------


## system admin

www.steroidcleanse.com it IS legit and CAN cleanse DECA , however it is not very common. I have taken Enanthate , Winstrol , Dbol , deca, and eq. The only thing I did not cleanse with the steroid cleanse was the deca and EQ. My T/E ratios were perfect and I took the drugs 2 days before the cleanse. Results are posted at Steroidcleanse.com. It is legit and the proof is there.

----------


## bhendo

what about for eq? will it clear that?

----------

